# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Tregime nga M_u_Z_a

## M_u_Z_a

*Je ngrohtë në mitrën time?* 



“A mund te mbetemi miq Kris?” Miq… Miq… Hapat e saj perflaknin bujshem rrugen tere pluhur te buze – lumit… 
Pluhuri i argjilte, dukej sikur po e vishte me tisin e vdekjes fytyren e saj te zbehte, anemike… Frrrrrrrrrrr… Nje feshferime e cuditshme u ndje ne te majte dhe u pasua nga frenimi i rende i nje makine te kuqe e nga e cila u degjua refreni i zakonshem i meshkujve te ketij shekulli: “Ah te te… nje here, une ty o yll…” 
Capitjet e saj indiferente, dhe te renda, merrnin para cdo send te flakur prej kalimtareve. Dielli, digjte e ngrohte qiellin, pemet e tulatura nga i ftohti i nje nate me pare, mizat dhe insektet qe cuditerisht ishin kaq te shumta ate mengjes nentori. 

_“E dashur Kris, dua te me lexosh me kujdes .Une nuk kam asnje arsye per te te fyer dhe merzitur ty, asnje aresye per t'u treguar i pasjellshem me ty...Perkundrazi, une kam shume aresye per te te trajtuar ty si nje njeri te vecante...sepse t'i me fal prej disa muajsh gjene tende me te shrenjte dhe ma fal sic di ta falesh vetem ti, plot pasion dhe pasterti qe une nuk e kam dyshuar ne asnje cast.”_ 

Hahahahahahaha…e dashur Kris… C’ironi… Kris, degjon c’thote ai? Ti je e vecante… Hahahahahaha… E vecante
Ja, nje mize e madhe, duke krijuar orbita te rrumbullaketa zukatjesh, me ne fund tere elegance, qendroi zonjerisht mbi faqen e saj. Mashkull a femer eshte?- mendoi duke ndier nje lloj lehtesimi. Femer, padyshim. Ku dine meshkujt te sillen kaq embel… Meshkujt… Sa keq qe ai eshte mashkull, sa keq qe edhe ajo eshte femer. E tmerrshme, dashuria nuk duhej te kishte sex. Ja ky sexi vetem te keqija i kish sjelle botes. 
-Eh, ku u katandise moj vajze, iu be se degjoi nje ze brenda, jashte, anash vetes. Nje ze qe vinte nga kudo, i kudondodhur e i kudo gjendur e i kudo pjerdhur… E bere m… fare fjalorin Kris – ushtoi perseri “zeri”. 

_"Ta kam thene edhe here te tjera, mua kurre nuk me ka dashuruar ndonje femer sic me dashuron ti, me kaq zjarr dhe cmenduri, me kaq pasion dhe perkushtim...Nese eshte dikushi qe nuk duhet te ndjehet mire perballe teje ai jam une, jo se kam bere dicka te pandershme kundrejt teje, por thjeshte se nuk mund te te jap ate qe ti meriton...nuk mund te ta shperblej ndjenjen tende te vecante me te njejten cilesi ndjenje per aresye qe i kam thene shume here e qe nuk po i permend tani...”_ 

-Po, zemer,ma ke thene miliona here. Ma ka thene, me beso, – i peshperiti ajo tek veshi "zerit" te cuditshem, bashkeudhetarit te saj ne kete shetitje te nxehte. 
Ia kish thene ne distance sepse kur ishin gjendur prane, mes puthjesh te cmendura nuk ishin pasur kohe te bisedonin. 
Ate mengjes ne barin apo diskon(nje dreq e di se c’ishte), ku ishin strukur, mes morise se puthjeve te lagura nga gllenjka Wiski qe dukej se buronin nga goja e saj drejt shpelles se tij peshperitese, ata, kishin deshmuar publikisht cmendurine e radhes. Puthje te pafundme, dridhje, padurim, etje, perseri puthje e puthje per ore te tera…Syte e etur te kamariereve qe kishin nisur me radhe te benin ritualin e spermederdhjes ne tualetin aty prane duke perfytyruar gjinjte e saj te fryre dhe gojen e lagesht… 
Ate mengjes, asnje barriere nuk ekzistonte mes tyre. Ndersa tani, ai e-mail, kish nxjjerre ca dhembe te stermedhenj te cilet i mprihte me limen e diellit…gati per ta kafshuar. 

_"Pra une kaq mundem te te jap dhe mendoj se gjithsesi kjo qe mund te te jap une ty eshte e bukur, por jo e mjaftueshme per ty. Une e di kete. Por une kaq mundem te jap...rendesi ka qe ajo qe te jap eshte e sinqerte. Edhe ajo dashuri eshte, nje dashuri ku mbizoteron nje miqesi e thelle te cilen do doja ta pranoje sic ta jap une….” 
_
Dy lote te nxehte ngrine akull mbi te zbehtat faqe te saj si per te deshmuar se edhe gjaku po i ftohej. U ndie reptile.Mbase neperke, sic e quante shpesh ai. 
Neperke e ftohte qe digjte brenda saj nje dashuri te nxehte. Nje dashuri te cuditshme, pa kufij e pa permasa… Hahahahahaha, - u skermit paciperisht zeri, bashkeudhetari i atij mengjesi. 
-Kris, ti je budallaqe. Ai nuk te do. Kris, ti meriton shume. 
Zgjohu Kris, me degjon? Zgjohu moj vajze e cuditshme.- i peshperiti rreze veshit duke e gudulisur. 
Ne sy, nje cipez e holle e levizshme i deshmonte here pas here se ende “Budallaqja” brenda saj vazhdonte te enderronte…! Dhe me cuditshmja ishte qe lumi, nuk kish pike uji… Hahahahahaha… pike uji… Sa do donte te kridhej tani ne kete cast. Te dridhej , te perdridhej nga i ftohti, te shuante diellin qe e digjte… Por kish nje ure aty. 
Iu kujtua nje personazh i vobekte i nje filmi i cili u hodh nga nje ure madheshtore, me sa i kujtohej mbi Danub. Epo tere fat ai fukarai i gjore. Perendia kish qene doreshtrenguar me te ne jete por doreleshuar ne fundin e tij. Gjithe ai uje. Te mbytej per shtate pale qejfe… Hahahahaha… 

_"Me thua qe po tregohem i ftohte dhe mosperfilles ndaj teje...Ke te drejte...Por edhe une kaloj periudha jo fort te kendeshme ne jeten time...familjare dhe personale...halle dhe situata te cilat vertete me kane ashpersuar dhe ndonjehere me bejne ne syte e tu ashtu sic thua ti...te ftohte dhe mosperfilles...A mund te mbetemi miq Kris ? Dy miq te vecante dhe pa kushte? Une e di qe cdo ndjenje ka nevoje per reciprocitet qe te mbetet ashtu sic eshte..e bukur dhe e pa plagosur...Edhe miqesia ka nevoje per reciprocitet...te cilin une jam perpjekur te ta jap, pavaresisht se me hope...Duke perfunduar kete e-mail te them edhe nje here qe ti je nje person shume i vecante ne jeten time...Edhe une te dua dhe te vleresoj shume ne menyren time...Te perqafoj fort..." 
_
Dielli shkelqente. Hapat e saj u ngadalesuan duke u zvarritur derisa nje cast u ndalen. “Zeri”, e kapi per krahu ne castin kur trupi i saj i renduar nga asgjeja, u plas pertoke si nje thes me qymyr. “Kurajo Kris!” Insektet, nisen te silleshin zhurmshem... Tashme duart e saj kishin nisur te lepinin dhe perqafonin me ngut gjunjte, duke u munduar te zvogelonin permasat dhe kontaktin e mundshem me hapesiren… Me kohen, kish shekuj qe ish divorcuar... Dukej si nje plake – vajze e vockel qe struket brenda asgjese se saj. 
Nje makine kaloi aty prane por kesaj here zeri i shoferit harbut klithi: “Hej, plakushe, gjete kohe te bukur per te gjuajtur sot…” Brenda saj dicka levizi. C’te jete, - mendoi “Zeri”. Tashme gjunjte e saj, nuk perfshiheshin dot nga perqafimi i duarve. Majat e ftohta te gishterinjve arrinin deri tek barku. Sa i madhhhhhhhhh… Perseri dicka levizi. Poshte bluzes, u ravijezua nje forme koke… Pastaj, e pasuar nga nje ulerime e larget, nje levizje e haperdare u duk sikur i shqeu barkun dhe brenda nje sekonde, u gjend e nderur krejt mes pluhurit. Kris, celi syte zhbirues(e vetmja gje e gjalle ne ate katrahure mishrash, pluhuri e djerse) dhe buzeqeshi… Jam shtatzane…jam shtatzane degjon? – klithi brenda saj nje ulerime e forte qe e shurdhoi… U habit nga ai ze qe buroi nga te tera vrimat e mundshme te trupit te saj te deformuar. 
-E mbarsur me veten – mendoi “zeri”… 
U ngrit natyrshem. Me nje levizje te bukur, shkundi krahet e lehte pende dhe mori pozicionin klasik te nje fluture… 
- Nuk fluturoj sot, mos u tremb... 
- E di, - mermeriti "zeri", duke perpire me sy profilin e saj te mermerte qe mes pluhurit te argjilte, i ngjasonte nje perendeshe pjellore…te lashtesise. Emri si kujtohej por c’rendesi kish emri ne kete cast? Kris, duke u mbeshtetur teresisht tek ai, nisi te ecte duke zvarritur kembet tere qejf, duke kenduar neper dhembe nje refren te cuditshem kenge. Nje kenge ndoshta e sapokompozuar, ne pentagramet e qiellit… 
“Le te mbetemi miq Kris…” 
- Ne do mbetemi miq e me pas shohim e bejme pasi te te kem risjelle ne jete i dashur. Sot eshte dita e pare. Ji i duruar, te kane mbetur edhe 8 muaj, 29 dite, 59 minuta e ca sekonda… Je ngrohte aty ne mitren time?




S. Zisi

----------


## DI_ANA

M_u_Z_a....

Shume shkrim i bukur...me pelqen shume çfare shkruan dhe ne poezi.Te uroj suksese te metejshme pasi ke me te vertete talent.

Diana

----------


## Flori

Te lumshin duart... shum bukur

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*Diana*, *Portokall*, ju falenderoj qe e lexuat dhe e vleresuat tregimin!

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*Pse përpëlitesh?
*


Nuk ndihesh mirë në xhepin tim? Pse përpëlitesh?
Te kishin flakur në rrugëAtje, nën peshën e këpucëve dhe shapkave të këmbësorëve që luten për ty në kishat e praruara por, kur ti u shfaqesh në formën e një ikone në rrugë, të shkelin me këmbe!
Je më mirë aty në xhepin tim, mes atyre pak lekëve që kam kursyer këto dy muaj të nxehtë e sfilitës. Mes lekëveJanë të shenjta për mua ato, ndonjeherë më të shenjta se vetë Ti.  Harrova të të them që quhem Kris. Kristia. Çrastësi! Pothuajse mbajmë të njëjtin emër ose më mirë të themi që të kanë pasur parasysh ty, kur më regjistruan në zyrën errët të gjendjes civile, mes pluhurit të bardhë të llokumeve, dhe erës së mykut që dilte nga sirtarët e kalbur!
U linda në një ditë qershori te 1967-ës. Ështe viti kur u prishën kishat e xhamitë ne vendin tim. Hej, mik, harrova të të them që jam nga Shqipëria, megjithëse Ti, këtë duhet ta dish se je djali i ATIJ, të madhit që të krijoi Ty, sigurisht dhe mua, një prej miliarda qenieve të mjera të këtij universi.
Jam msuese. Pse qesh? Te duket e cuditshme qe nje mesuese pastron dhoma hoteli dhe lan pjata? Eh, miku imDuhen ca lekeDuhen shume lekePse duhen? Qenke i pa informuar fare ti Nuk i degjon fare ata qe te luten e falen cdo dite per ca pare? Degjo, se mos me thuash se cjane paret se!

Jasu Kris!
Jasu Eleni!

Degjon? Mberritem. Kjo qe me foli, eshte pronarja e hotelit, Eleni ose me e mire te themi Helena. Helena e TrojesTrojes qe u dogj per faj te saj. Po te mos ish ajo, nuk do ish as kali dhe po  te mos ish ai kale, nuk do ish as hija e tij e rende e tradhetise. Por kjo nuk eshte ajo e Trojes por i ngjan asaj, madje shume. E bukur, dredharake, joshese!

Eja Kris, jane nje pirg me ene ketu, pse je kaq e hutuar? Apo do pime nga nje xhin si fillim?

E degjon miku im? I pelqen te pije qe ne pike te mengjesit. Do dhe shoqeri. Nuk eshte dhe aq e keqe. Ndonjehere, kur me sheh te merzitur, me mbush nje gote plot dhe me peshperit: Kris, eshte e ndyre jeta, Kurajo! Ec te pime e ne djall pjatat e gotat!
Po fle ti? Hej, me degjo pra, ki pak durim, ti qe na mesove si te durojme. Ku e lame? Po, tek Helena. Nuk e lame aty biseden? Po ku? Aha, tek fakti qe ndonjehere une merzitem. Po, e vertete. Ndonjehere merzitem, madje merzitem shpesh ose me mire te themi qe une jam gjithmone e merzitur. Pse? Pse? Pse????? Po qenke i cuditshem tiNje bote e tere qe te ka idhull, beson se ti  sheh, i ndihmon, u qan hallet!
Uuuuuuuuuuume vjen te uleras e te cjerr faqet!!! Cfare zhgenjimi miku im! Mire, mire po te fal. Ndoshta, kujtesa jote, eshte e dobet. Ne, jemi shume dhe mendja jote, eshte nje.  Jemi shume ne mik.

Kris, qenke ne forme sot
Faleminderit shef, edhe ti
Tek dymbedhjeta ki pak kujdesKishin pire shume mbreme. Po do,
te ndihmoj dhe une!
Falemindrit, je shume i sjellshem porune mund tia dal vete
Ok, ti e di

Ky, eshte shefi im, burri i Elenit. E sheh si i shkelqejne syte? Eshte si nje ujk  i uritur perballe femrave por asnjehere nuk e tepron, te pakten ne raport me mua. Do te te shpjegoj se cdo te thote shprehja ujk i uritur???  Po ti qenke krejt naiv miku imPo te te nis sqarimin, duhet ta filloj nga fillimi farenga Eva dhe Adami. I njeh? Nuk i njeh???
Do filloj perseri te ulerasUuuuuuuuu.! E di qe clirohem kur uleras? Edhe ti ke uleritur shume kur te kryqezuanpor me mire te mos flasim per ty, jane gjera qe une i di mire. Flasim per mua. Ti nuk me njeh fare.
Jeta eshte e cuditshme mik. Une, po te mos ekzistonte im ate e ime me, nuk do isha sot ketu, nuk do te te ngrija nga rruga ku te kishin flakur dhe ti do ishe ende atje duke renkuar nga dhimbjet! Une nuk do isha ketu, nqs im vella nuk do notonte mes nates se erret nga Saranda per Korfuz!
Une nuk do isha ketu, nqs nuk do shtrohesha urgjentisht ne nje spital te Athines. Eh, nje hemorragji pas lindjes. Ende nuk ndihem mire por, me duhet te punoj. Vajzat e mia Nuk te thashe qe kam dy binjake te vogla e te bukura?  Po te mos ishin ato, nuk do punoja une ketu, jo. Po, te mos isha martuar, nuk do kisha lindur. Epo, edhe po te mos martohesha  e te mos lindja, diku do punoja se rroga e mesueses ne vendin tim eshte qesharake.  Cdo te thote qesharake??? Po pse, vetem duhet te uleras une tere diten sot??? Mos bej shume pyetje se te flaka perseri atje, ne rrugeMe mire degjo. Te shkojme tani tek dhomat, se pjatat dhe gotat i beme xixe. Nuk mund ta mohoj qe sot punuam te dy. Edhe ti. Po, po, edhe ti. Ti me ndihmove shume me pranine tende.

Oh, Kris, je lodhur shume sot
Disi.
Mos e pastro dhomen time, eshte në rregull, nuk fjeta ketu.
Ok, Laura.

Eshte franceze Laura. Me fat. Shkruan poezi, shetit, noton, argetohet neper disko Une pastroj. E mire, mire, nuk po behem e keqe, jo. Pore kam pak zili. Edhe une shkruaj poezi por nuk i botoj dot. Vendi im i varfer vetem strese me ofron.  Po te mos isha lindur ne Shqiperi, mund te isha dhe une poete e madhe si ajo ose mund te isha e deshtuar, por, ne fund te fundit, do provoja
Eh mik, mbaruam per sot. Sa eshte ora?  Tani do hame dicka me Elenin(Helenen) dhe do shetisim pak buze detit. Ok?

-Kris, eja ne disko me ne. Ec pra nje here. Ti je femer e embel, duhet te argetohesh pak.

Ajo nuk e di qe ne jemi dy... Me mire vazhdojme shetitjen miku im. Na duhen leket. Duan te hane vogelushet e mia, apo jo? Marrim nje birre te madhe dhe e pime bashke. Apo nje akullore? Mire, mire, e shoh qe te pelqen birra. I biem nga rruga e gjate se mbreme kur u ktheva nga rruga e shkurter, nje i dehur me bark te madh si rrondokop, me ndoqi hap pas hapi duke me kerkuar nje puthje. O zot! Edhe nje i dehur me duhej ne ate cast. Isha aq e lodhur sa do refuzoja edhe princin e kalter. Pse jane kaq te pacipe meshkujt
Me duket se thashe O zotUne, kerkova ZotinUne thirra emrin e Atit tendEkziston Ai? Me thuaj, te lutem! Kot qe te pyes.  Po te mos ekzistonte Ai, nuk do ishe as Ti, as une, as miliarda qenie qe i luten Atit tend perdite, qe e besojne dhe qe Ai, i denoi me vdekje. Po, poAti yt na denoi me vdekjeNuk e di as kete? Po ne te gjithe vdesim. Cdo te thote vdekje??? Po ti nuk di asgje miku im. Ti qenke krejt i jashte lojePo mire, pa me thuaj, a ishe Ti ai qe yt Ate dergoi prej qiellit per te ndihmuar njerezit? A nuk sakrifikove Ti, durove, vuajte, u kryqezove per te miren e njerezimit? Nuk te kujtohet asgje??? Kane kaluar mijra vjet???
Uuuuuuuuuuuu! Me vjen te vdes fare taniNuk me qetesojne me ulerimat. Nuk ke faj Ti miku im. Ai, te ka shpelare trurin. Je kaq i pafajshem
Pse perpelitesh? U mpive tere diten ne xhep? Ke te drejte.
Eja ne shtratin tim te qetesohesh. U lodhe shume duke me degjuar. Ishte leksion i gjate. Fli vogelush, vazhdojme neser

----------


## Pratolini

Shkrimi i pare ishte i merzitshem keshtu qe te dytin nuk e kam lexuar dhe gjithcka shkruhet me poshte i referohet te parit.

Modestisht mendoj se ke probleme me stilin dhe figuracionin. Dy lot kristali, dielli rrezeembel dhe budallalliqe te tilla si keto jane te dala mode. Kam pershtypjen ke punuar pak me prozen gjate krijimtarise tende dhe duket veshtiresia jote per te pershkruar dhe aq me teper per te nxjere nje monolog apo dialog te natyrshem.

Pike se dyti tema e trajtuar, pervecse eshte klishe dhe e shumepermendur, aq me keq ka edhe trajtimin te rendomte. Menyra si e ke pare ti nuk i sjell askujt asnjegje te re.

Se treti te sugjeroj miqesisht te jesh e kujdesshme dhe te ruhesh sa me shume prej disa aforizmave pergjithesues sepse jane shume te thjeshta per te gabuar dhe per te rene ne gracke. Nje te tille po ta citoj une nga shkrimi yt : *E tmerrshme, dashuria nuk duhej te kishte sex. Ja ky sexi vetem te keqija i kish sjelle botes*

Miqesisht do te sugjeroja te perqendroheshe me teper ne poezi, ku ishe goxha me mire se ketu.

----------


## DI_ANA

Pratolini....

Se kam kuptuar kurre kete manine qe ke per te kritikuar stilin e çdokujt dhe te lavderosh vetem tendin!
Mesa di une ti nuk je kritik letrar dhe mesa te njoh ne forum pas fjales "miqesisht" fshihet ironia dhe asgje e sinqerte..
Leri te tjeret te shprehen me aq sa kane kapacitet dhe mos ua pre deshiren per te shkruar.
Me vjen keq te te them qe me dukesh teper patetik!Ndonjehere do te ishte me mire qe ne vend te ulje shkrimet e te tjereve te shikoje veten dhe te heshtje.

ps....Muza,ti shkruaj se ke ne te vertete talent dhe une e shume te tjere e lexojme me kenaqesi kete teme.ti ke talent te veçante dhe ketu dhe ne poezi.Vazhdo te shkruash dhe shpreh ate qe ke shprehur deri tani....pastertine,pasurine,dhe embelsine e shpirtit.
Je e mrekullueshme!Me fal qe te prisha temen.

Respekte

Diana

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Shkrimi i pare ishte i merzitshem keshtu qe te dytin nuk e kam lexuar dhe gjithcka shkruhet me poshte i referohet te parit.
> 
> Modestisht mendoj se ke probleme me stilin dhe figuracionin. Dy lot kristali, dielli rrezeembel dhe budallalliqe te tilla si keto jane te dala mode. Kam pershtypjen ke punuar pak me prozen gjate krijimtarise tende dhe duket veshtiresia jote per te pershkruar dhe aq me teper per te nxjere nje monolog apo dialog te natyrshem.
> 
> Pike se dyti tema e trajtuar, pervecse eshte klishe dhe e shumepermendur, aq me keq ka edhe trajtimin te rendomte. Menyra si e ke pare ti nuk i sjell askujt asnjegje te re.
> 
> Se treti te sugjeroj miqesisht te jesh e kujdesshme dhe te ruhesh sa me shume prej disa aforizmave pergjithesues sepse jane shume te thjeshta per te gabuar dhe per te rene ne gracke. Nje te tille po ta citoj une nga shkrimi yt : *E tmerrshme, dashuria nuk duhej te kishte sex. Ja ky sexi vetem te keqija i kish sjelle botes*
> 
> Miqesisht do te sugjeroja te perqendroheshe me teper ne poezi, ku ishe goxha me mire se ketu.


Pratolini, te falenderoj qe e lexove tregimin! 
Poezite dhe prozat e mia, i sjell ketu per kenaqesine e atyre qe i lexojne me deshire. Nuk kam deklaruar ne krye te temave qe keto qe po sjell jane poezite apo prozat me te persosura . Kush deshiron, i lexon, kush nuk deshiron, nje klik dhe kalon ne nje teme tjeter me interesante.

Perderisa i sjell ketu, dmth qe jam e hapur edhe per kritika, pozitive apo negative qofshin keto, jemi njerez te ndryshem, me shije te ndryshme.

Por, keshilla te detajuara me *“se pari”*, *“se dyti”* e me radhe, nuk marr prej kujtdo. I qendroj besnike castit te krijimit dhe intuites sime artistike. 
Sa per keshilltare, kam shume, madje pena ate spikatura te prozes, kritikes dhe studiues te letersise, lexues te thjeshte dashamires qe, nese kane ndonje verejtje, dine te ma thone pa perdorur ne komentet e tyre fjale vulgare te tipit *“budallalliqe te tilla”* ose perfundime te tipit *“ke punuar pak me prozen gjate krijimtarise tende dhe duket veshtiresia jote per te pershkruar dhe aq me teper per te nxjere nje monolog apo dialog te natyrshem”*.
Nje perfundim i tille nxirret per krijimtarine e dikujt pasi i ke lexuar gjithe krijimtarine ne proze. Madje kete nuk e nxjerr dot nje lexues i vetem por instiutucione  si kritika dhe shkenca letrare. 
Nuk besoj te kesh lexuar me shume prej meje sepse nje vellim me tergime e novela eshte ne proces botimi e tjetri pret radhen. Romanin jam ende duke e shkruar. Vec nqs hyn ne kompjuterin tim me magji…  
Kishe verejtje edhe per stilin. Nuk po nderhyj ketu sepse nuk do me kuptoje perderisa nuk ke lexuar pothuajse asgje prej meje. 

Edhe nje here, te falenderoj qe e lexove tregimin!

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*KËSULKUQJA
*



Edhe pse e dinte se ujku do shfaqej në rrugën e saj, ajo u nis.
Kish vite që fantazma e tij endej gjithandej. Shportën e kish mbushur me luleshtrydhe që i blinte tek  dyqani i lagjes.
Ai ,dikur, ishte një këlysh ujku i vogël, i vogël…! Dikur, para shumë vitesh…
Me ujkun e vogël, ajo luante sa here shkonte tek gjyshja. E kish gjetur daja në rrugë kur po kthehej një natë nga gjuetia. (Ndoshta nënën e tij e kish kapur ndonjë plumb atë ditë.) Gjyshja e ushqeu me qumësht. Vogëlushja, me dashuri .
Në historinë që tregojnë, njerëzit, kanë shtrembëruar gjithshka. Dhe ua thonë fëmijëve…! Përse vlen një e vërtetë e përçudnuar?
Ah, sa i bukur ishte vogëlushi i saj! Ishte! Nuk është!
Për ironi të fatit, as  fëmijët e saj nuk e besojnë. Iu duket më interesant varianti i trilluar.
Pastaj erdhi ai, (që mos i gjettë shpirti prehje as në botën tjetër) nipi i gjyshes. Ndërsa gjyshja po gatuante ca petulla të shijshme, ajo po luante me ujkun e vockël në shtratin e madh, duke u hedhur e duke u zbavitur… Papritur, nje krismë e tmerrshme… Dhe, ujku i vockël mbeti pa frymë në krahet e saj…! Nje burrë që trembet nga një vogëlush. Një burrë që bën heroin duke u matur me qenie të pafajshme.
Qau ditë e netë të tëra. Së brendshmi,  qan edhe tani…! E sheh fantazmën e tij gjithandej. Urren fjalamanët e pandreqshëm që botojnë veç lajme të rreme. Dhe kjo ndodh çdo ditë, çdo orë,  çdo sekondë.
E vendos me kujdes shportën me luleshtrydhe tek varri i gjyshes dhe sjell ndër mend atë lëndinën ku i  mblidhte frutat e kuqe së bashku me ujkun e vockël, fantazma e të cilit i qëndronte tani përballë duke e parë me dashuri. Së shpejti, Kësulkuqja, do të bëhet gjyshe. Askush s’ka për ta helmuar fantazinë e mbesës së saj me iluzione frikacakësh. Duke u kthyer për në shtëpi, ajo nisi një dialog të heshtur me vogëlushen e përtejbotshme që ishte duke hedhur hapat fundit për të hyrë në jetë:
-E dashur mbeskë! Unë, jam gjyshja jote, Kësulkuqja. Kjo është fantazma e këlyshit të ujkut, mikut tim të vogël dhe të embël, të cilin, e vrau dikur, një qenie e egër: Njeriu!!!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Muza e nderuar, përkundër faktit se kam dashur ta përfunoj komunikim me ty, sa i përket shkrimeve tua (mesazhi privat), më "mbështetët" për muri :elefanti: i, Pratolini (le ta kuptojnë si do që da ta kuktojnë poetët e Forumit, Pratolini është një person që ka lexuar mjaft, përcjell shkrimet e poetëve të Forumit, ka në vete mos gabofsha në vlerësim -  dy ekstreme - këtë e bënë shumë me qëllim pozitiv, sipas mendimit tim, t'i "shkund" poetët, por kët e thotë ndoshta për shumë poetë, në mënyrë paksa më nxitëse) , Diana e respektuar, po e ripërsirisë, je e palodhshme e shumë e sinqert, deri në skajshmëri , deri në frigjilitet, dhe unë, i kyçur shumë me vonesë, të jap një troh kontributin tim në mozaikun letrar të Forumit shqiptar, me shumë sinqeritet - ndërsa më gjatë, më keni lënë ju poetët e Forumit, dhe lexuesit, si dhe mosha ime e vullneti  im, për të amortizuar moskuptimet e vogla.

Muza e respektuar, në poezi, ke krijuar stil të veçant - personal e identifikues, të lumtë, vazhdo me prozë (ndëgjo vazhdimisht këshillat, nuk të dëmtojnë asesi), ndërsa për kritikë, çoftë racionale apo iracionale, e lavdëruar dhe e sharë, e pëqyer dhe e papëlqyer... do të jesh përherë - më së shumti shahet Ismail Kadareja, por në anën tjetër, nuk di cili shkrimtar shqiptar, u shpërblye më shumëse Kadareja.

Zotri Pratolin, unë të vlerësojë si një lundrues të mirë, do e kthesh pak kursin e lundrimit për disa shkallë? Do të jesh shumë i dobishëm për poetët e Forumit.

Diana e respektuar, të kam pregaditur një mesazh të veçantë, qe disa ditë po tentoj të ta dërgoj si mesazhë privat, por nuk shkon, më trego mënyrën si ta postoj?

Besoj se më keni kuptuar, (u futa në saxhijak) me qëllim shumë të mirë dhe me siguri edhe përfundimi do të jetë i këndshëm për të gjithë ne,

Ju dua pa hile!

Agim METBALA

----------


## artful dodger

O Diana, e di cfare ehste patatetike fare, kur duhet te druhet robi se cfare thot, sepse duhet te marr parasysh ndjenjat e shrimtarit, edhe nuk mundet te shpreh ate qe mendon, sepse ndjenjat e shkrimtarit jane te brishta... kjo oer mendimin tim eshte patetike, edhe nqs i konfirmohesh ksaj dukurie, atehere kjo eshte me patetike. Konkretisht, nqs ti e mat cilesine e tregimit nepermjet indikatorit 'talent', atehere kush eshte perkufizimi i 'talentit' per ty.

Skrimi vallahi, te jem i sinqerte dmth, nuk ishte i keq, psh, per ta ilustruar kete qe thash, nqs me jipet nje tregim me shkrime te tjera te shkurtra si ky, atehere nuk ma ha mendja se do e lexoja vallahi, mgjths varet edhe nga ambienti, psh nqs do me kishin rrasur brenda nje nje biruc, me mure te larta, e me nje dritare ne mes te tavanit, as prej xhami e as prej hekuri, por prej pecikllasi, (material perversiv i epokes postmoderne), me nje pulebardhe qe ulej ne maje te dritares mengjes per mengjes... sikurse nuk kishte vend tjeter ne gjithe planetin ku te ulej shpendi i mallkuar, e te klithte si shtrige, e te mos kisha menyre tjeter per te konsumuar kohen vecse duke masturbuar, e te mos kisha material tjeter leximi, vecse shkrime te tipit 'artan devishi,  ishte ktu, 28 shtator 1997', atehere vallahi do e lexoja, 100%, nga fillimi ne fund, pastaj do e lexoja prape, nga fillim ne fund, pastaj do e lexoja nga mesi ne fillim, e nga fundi ne mes, e do ja dija per nder autores, ndoshta do filloja te kuptoja edhe pulebardhen ne kete menyre. 

Sdq, shkrim i lezetshem.

:-)

P.s., ej o Pratolin, ky emri yt mos ka gje lidhje me Vasco Pratolini?

----------


## Apollyon

Urime Muza.
Ti e di qe te ndjek gjithmone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pratolini

Te pershendes Agim dhe te falenderoj per urtesine qe percon. Cuditshmerisht je i vetmi bashke me Mondin te cilet keni ditur te mireprisni kritiken time, dhe jo cuditshmerisht jeni edhe nder me profesionistet e forumit.

Artful, interesant pershkrimi i gjendjes ne te cilen do mund te lexoje nje tregim  :buzeqeshje:  

PS : Nicknami im nuk ka te beje me Vascon.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Diana e respektuar, të kam pregaditur një mesazh të veçantë, qe disa ditë po tentoj të ta dërgoj si mesazhë privat, por nuk shkon, më trego mënyrën si ta postoj?
> 
> Besoj se më keni kuptuar, (u futa në saxhijak) me qëllim shumë të mirë dhe me siguri edhe përfundimi do të jetë i këndshëm për të gjithë ne,
> 
> Ju dua pa hile!
> 
> Agim METBALA


Si gjitmone i drejte dhe paqesor Zoti dhe poeti Agim Metbala.
U indinjova per faktin qe e di personalisht qe Muza ka botur libra dhe e kane mirepritur,por dihet qe nuk mund te pelqehemi nga te gjithe,pasi ka shume poete qe kane stile te ndryshme dhe kane publikun e tyre dhe sigurisht kritiket per te shtyre me qellimin e mire per te perparuar dhe shkundur poetin!
Por kritiket flasin ndryshe...
Pratolini here me duket i ndjeshem dhe here nuk mundem ta kuptoj,ndonese ai e di shume mire qe une e vleresoj per dijet qe ka dhe talentin.
Po do te desha te fliste me nje gjuhe pakez me te bute ndaj poeteve ne menyre qe ti bindi qe ne te vertete kane akoma per te dhene.
Ne rastin e Muzes une mendoj se eshte e shkelqyeshme dhe me plot talent dhe keto fjale me dalin nga zemra dhe me sinqeritet te plote.

Persa i perket mp kliko te nicku im dhe dergoje.Nuk ke patur mundesi se e pata mbyllur,por tani besoj se nuk do kesh probleme!

Me shume respekte

Diana

----------


## Dita

Kendveshtrim interesant per historine e Kesulkuqes.
Te njihja ne poezi Muza. Suksese te uroj dhe ne proze!

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Shum bukur*

----------


## macia_blu

une ketu ne kete teme , jam krejtesisht me fjalen -mendimin e pratolinit.
Muza per mua edhe poezite nuk i ka kushedi se cfare... Shto ka edhe nje delir qe te ben me dhimbje barku. Megjitheate krahasuar me "poetet"  e forumit nuk eshte edhe kaq keq.
 Duke mirpritur sulm.... ne vend te mirkuptimit...
elinda

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> une ketu ne kete teme , jam krejtesisht me fjalen -mendimin e pratolinit.
> Muza per mua edhe poezite nuk i ka kushedi se cfare... Shto *ka edhe nje delir qe te ben me dhimbje barku*. Megjitheate krahasuar me "poetet"  e forumit nuk eshte edhe kaq keq.
>  Duke mirpritur sulm.... ne vend te mirkuptimit...
> elinda


Mace, te falenderoj qe i lexove poezite dhe prozen time.
Nuk me ben pershtypje opinioni yt. Ti ke mendimin tend. 
Jemi njerez te ndryshem me shije, kendveshtrime dhe kulture te ndryshme.

Por ajo qe verej ne postimin tend dhe madje me vjen vertet keq per ty, eshe menyra e te shprehurit,  vulgariteti. 
Sinqerisht, per te ardhur keq perderisa je femer.
.
.
.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

*Askush smund të vdesë në gjirin e saj

*
Kish ëndërruar gjiithë jetën për një copë tokë. Por, duhej të vinte dita. Dhe dita erdhi. U bë pronar. Dilte që me natë dhe me sy të përlotur e vështronte. I shëmbëllente me një foshnjë të njomë, të ëmbël. 
E punoi, e plehëroi. Vlaga e saj, e joshi aq sa e përfytyroi veten si një copëz të saj. Dhe ja, një ditë, bimët çelën. Ai u lumturua aq shumë, sa humbi ndjenjat. Kur u ngrit, ndjeu në trup ngrohtësinë e saj, ndjeu në ballë vesën e saj. Një drithërimë e përshkoi të tërin dhe mendoi se  dhe kuptoi se midis tij dhe tokës, ishte krijuar një lidhje e fuqishme. Prodhimi erdhi i mbarë. Vit pas viti, toka zbukurohej. Vit pas viti, ajo e shtonte prodhimin e saj. Ai  u pasurua. Çdo ditë, shkonte atje, dhe i falej. Në jetë, ai, i ishte falur vetëm asaj. Por edhe ajo, ndrinte kur i zoti i afrohej. Bimët harliseshin. Aroma e këndshme e dheut, drithëronte shpirtin e tij. Por, një ditë, ai u lodh. Vendosi të mos e mbillte më. Shkonte tek ajo çdo ditë, e përshëndeste, e ledhatonte, dhe pastaj, argëtohej duke prishur nëpër kazino paratë e fituara prej saj. Në mesantë, i dehur, i falej, i falej! Duke iu marrë këmbët, shkonte në shtëpi. Nuk e mbolli, por, si për çudi, ajo, çeli ca bimëza shumë të shëndetshme e dha një prodhim të mbarë. Ai u befasua dhe mendoi, se  toka skish më nevojë për zot. Ajo, ish vetë zonjë. Ajo, toka e tij e pabindur. Kur u afrua sezoni i mbjelljeve, ai e spërkati me një helm të veçantë, sepse ajo e ruante farën brenda vetes nga prodhimi i një viti më parë. Por përsëri fara mbiu e shëndetshme. Ai u tërbua, megjithatë toka shkëlqente kur shihte të zotin e saj. Sa e paturpshme, mendoi ai. Mori një sopatë dhe i preu bimët. Ndezi me to një zjarr të madh. Një zjarr që nxirrte një tym të zi e ulërinte nga dhimbja e mijëra jetëve që smundën të lulëzonin. Por, për çudi, të nesërmen, nuk gjeti asnjë gjurmë të zjarrit. Toka, krenare, lëshoi një duhmë të ftohtë sapo pa të zotin. Është apo sështë imja kjo?- mendoi. Filloi të studionte literaturë dhe të rendte nga një magjistar tek tjetri. Por, mënyrat e sofistikuara dhe magjitë nuk mundën ta shprishnin natyrën. Toka, përsëri lëshoi ca bimëza të vogla të cilat hodhën shtat dhe u mbushën me lule të zeza. Pra, ajo mbajti zi për mohimin e pjellorisë, mohimin e jetës. Kur i pa, ai ulëriu si ujk i tërbuar e u mbyll në shtëpi. Tashmë, nuk e ngrohte më asgjë. Ftohtësia e saj, po e çonte drejt vdekjes. U mendua, u mendua gjatë. Dhe u bind se ishte fajtor. Ishte dhe sishte, sepse dhe ajo kish faj. Megjithatë, vendosi ti falej. U nis ashtu zbathur, nëpër natë. Iu përgjunj asaj, ashtu siç mund ti përgjunjej vetëm Krishtit po të zbriste në tokë. Por ajo se fali. Lulet e zeza, fëshfërinin nga era e ftohtë që buronte nga thellësitë e saj. Ai qau, iu lut, por toka e vetëndjerë për drejtësinë e saj, nuk e fali. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, ai vazhdon të qajë. Kur ndjen se po e lënë forcat, gëlltit disa lule të zeza sa për të mbajtur frymën gjallë dhe vazhdon të lutet. Megjithëse ajo është e ftohtë akull, ai ndjen, se brenda saj, diçka lëviz. Si statujë e qëndresës, ai i lutet tokës së tij të shtrenjtë, ledhaton të dashurën, puth shpirtin, urdhëron skllaven, godet armiken! Sido që të jetë, ajo është prona e tij, e dashura, dhe, askush veç tij, ska të drejtë të vdesë në gjirin e saj!

----------


## DI_ANA

Bukur Muza....

Vazhdo te shkruash mike!Ka shume te tjere qe te pelqejne.

Respekte

----------

